# essbare fische



## wurstbaron (27. Juli 2004)

Ich hätte da mal eine frage.
Ich fahre bald nach kroatien und möchte dort gerne im meer fischen. Ich kenne mich aber nicht besonders gut mit fischarten aus und wollte deshalb fragen ob alle meeresfische prinzipiell essbar sind.
Wenn nicht wäre es super wenn mir jemand die nichtessbaren arten nennen könnte.
vielen dank


----------



## Nordlicht (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: essbare fische*

Es sind auf jeden Fall NICHT ALLE ESSBAR !!!
Aber welche man(n) nicht genießen kann wird Dir keiner aufzählen können, denn es sind mit Sicherheit viele von denen man nur bestimmte Stücke oder überhaupt nichts esen kann.


Ach ja, Hälfte vergessen....HALLO ON BOARD  :m


----------



## wurstbaron (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: essbare fische*

nagut dann versuche ich es andersrum!

welche fische sind essbar.(in der adria)
kennt vielleicht jemand einen guten fischatlas oder so etwas ähnliches.
Vielen Dank


----------



## CyTrobIc (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: essbare fische*

Sardinen sind essbar (so wie Heringe) und Makrelen und Thunfische gibt es da auch.
Ob der Mahi-Mahi komplett essbar ist weiss ich nicht.


----------

